# Herping with luke1



## ryanharvey1993 (Oct 13, 2008)

here are some shots I took when I went herping with Luke (luke1) I stayed down there for 2 nights and we went to the local national park and around a few other bush areas for a look around. we found lampropholis delicata, lampropholis guichenoti, water skinks, copper tailed skinks, diamond pythons, broad tailed geckos, leasures velvet geckos, water dragons lace monitors etc. will upload diamond python and nocturnal species shots next


----------



## geckoman1985 (Oct 13, 2008)

ryanharvy 1993 were to you guys go herping around brisbane i would like to go with you as and get pic of the geckos in brisbane


----------



## ryanharvey1993 (Oct 13, 2008)

hey, nah we where herping in sydney. if I ever come up I will go herping with you though


----------



## hodges (Oct 13, 2008)

Dude, your like the ultimate 'kid herper'. I would love to find a wild python never have seen one before.


----------



## ryanharvey1993 (Oct 13, 2008)




----------



## ryanharvey1993 (Oct 13, 2008)

all the broad tailed geckos where found in lukes backyard! it is like a gecko haven lol.


----------



## JasonL (Oct 13, 2008)

Hope you have better pics of that diamond, it looks OK


----------



## ryanharvey1993 (Oct 13, 2008)

lol not many better python pics, one of them went down a crevice when we were trying to get photos, was on a step cliff edge like thing so it was hard photographing


----------



## moosenoose (Oct 13, 2008)

There are some great photos in amongst all of those. looks like you guys had fun! Absolutely love the diamonds


----------



## Riley (Oct 13, 2008)

nice shots! which part of kuringai did u find the diamond?


----------



## caustichumor (Oct 13, 2008)

Great photo's, looks like a productive trip....


----------



## ryanharvey1993 (Oct 13, 2008)

riley, will tell you on msn, to many bush rapists around that will go and steal them!


----------



## JasonL (Oct 13, 2008)

Riley said:


> nice shots! which part of kuringai did u find the diamond?



Yeah, which crevice did you find the breeding pair of Diamonds in  LOL.......


----------



## fraser888 (Oct 13, 2008)

JasonL said:


> Yeah, which crevice did you find the breeding pair of Diamonds in  LOL.......


 
Haha, I only just got that. I thought you where emplying that he planted them. Them I thought about breeding pair and crevice..........


----------



## fraser888 (Oct 13, 2008)

Or maybe you are empliying heplanted them. I dunno lol.


----------



## ryanharvey1993 (Oct 13, 2008)

LOL! would be hard to plant diamonds, since I dont have a pair  maybe one day I will get some though, couldnt be bothered anyway they are nicer to see in the wild


----------



## herpkeeper (Oct 13, 2008)

cool pics !


----------



## Riley (Oct 13, 2008)

JasonL said:


> Yeah, which crevice did you find the breeding pair of Diamonds in  LOL.......


lol  im going herping down there again soon and just wondered where he found it!


----------



## mattmc (Oct 13, 2008)

Riley said:


> lol  im going herping down there again soon and just wondered where he found it!


 
Yeh Yeh, we all not what you want to do


----------



## serpenttongue (Oct 13, 2008)

Nice diamond pics. Nice dark Lacey, too.


----------



## moloch05 (Oct 13, 2008)

Great pics, Ryan. Loved the Diamonds!

Regards,
David


----------



## LullabyLizard (Oct 13, 2008)

Cool


----------



## MMAnne (Oct 13, 2008)

Very successful trip, I'd say 

Congrats, great shots!


----------



## jase75 (Oct 13, 2008)

Awesome Pics Ryan. Love the diamonds.


----------

